# South Asian Newbie



## mehrunissa (Feb 4, 2006)

...Well, sort of.  I live in the States, but of South Asian ethnicity.  I've been snooping around in the forum, and especially love the tutorials.  Anyway, I'm going to go snoop around some more!


----------



## indiagirl73 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi there! I am a fellow newbie and South Asian.. nice to meet you!


----------



## mehrunissa (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey indiagirl73! Nice to meet you too!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra and be sure to sign up for MA (MAC-addict Anonymous), just kidding... unless there's really one that I am not aware of. Anyways, welcome to Specktra and you definitely learns lots of new things.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Have fun here!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 5, 2006)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra from a fellow part southern Asiatic!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------

